# Possible new addition to my survival group



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My survival group is very small and very capable. It includes my family and two highly trained and trusted men (and their wives) with the kind of skills & experience that come in handy when you find yourself living without rule of law. We all served together a long time ago and I trust them explicitly. Their wives are very valuable to the group as well. One wife is an Ambulance Paramedic and the other is a Horticulture professor at the local university. But today I have my eye on another possible addition, but time will tell. 

I had an infected tooth that was pulled today by a new (to me) Dentist / Oral Surgeon. He is in his late 40's and recently married my wife's Dentist. He closed his practice and moved here to join her practice. Prior to the procedure we were chatting when he commented on my being an LEO. He added that for just over 10 years he was an LEO in another state. He decided he did not want to work nights and weekends for little pay and no respect so he went to dental school via the US Army. He served for however many years and they paid for dental school. He decided to move here when they got married because "this area had much better hunting & fishing". Not a bad resume: Army + LEO + Dentist + Oral Surgeon + Hunter + Fisherman. 

So the procedure is done and he hand me a prescription for pain killers and a prescription for antibiotics. I said I did not need the pain killers as I was fine just taking Ibuprofen. That when he said "Take it anyway and get it filled. I know you're not going to sell or abuse them and between you and me, the way the world is going it couldn't hurt to have some potent medicine sitting on the shelf". He then added that dentistry is what it is today because of technology and potent medications. I said that was a true statement and asked if he was stockpiling for the apocalypse. He blew of the apocalypse comment, but did say that his hobby is pioneer dentistry and he was fascinated without how dentists operated in the 1800's and early 1900's. He added (jokingly) that he did have a solid supply of whiskey and vice grips. 

Before I left he asked if he could ever accompany me out to the police range. He said it had been a couple years since he shot his Sig P220 and wanted to get in some range time. I told him that I would be happy to take him out shooting. This lead to a short discussion about his being pro-2A and pro-stand your ground laws. So he is obviously conservative in nature as well. 

Now I need to do a background check, have them over for dinner and maybe if he turns out to be the guy he seems to be (as well as his wife) I might just invite them to join us when excrement hits the bladed air circulator. Couldn't hurt to have two dentists and another trigger puller (or two) in the group.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

A dentist, especially one with all the other background, would be very very useful. I can't imagine walking around with an impacted tooth or some other issue with no way to remedy it. Ouch hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A prepper with skills & a prescription pad? An excellent find! :2thumb:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great find. I hope it works out well for you and your group. A bad tooth will take anyone out. Just the thought of laying in bed with a swollen face in a great deal of pain staring at a friend holding pliers is enough to get me off my butt and start looking for my own dentist friend.


----------



## dingogirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Is he a dentist or oral surgeon? The two are very different. All dentists should be competent (though may not choose to perform) minor oral surgery - extractions, treatment of oral infections, small biopsies. 
An oral surgeon would be an extraordinary catch. They've done general dentistry but then gave that up for surgical residency and medicine. This means that they've completed a minimum of 18 months in general anesthesia and various surgical specialties in addition to years of focus on their own specialty - Head and neck reconstruction, Trauma, facial cosmetics, head and neck pathology, orthagnathics, and dentalalveolar procedures. 

A dentist would be great to have. An oral surgeon would be like getting an surgeon, an anesthesiologist, and a dentist all in one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> He then added that dentistry is what it is today because of technology and potent medications. I said that was a true statement


Very true - this is a significant fact. 
Take away the modern dental supplies and 90% or more dentists today won't be able to practice.



Sentry18 said:


> he was fascinated without how dentists operated in the 1800's and early 1900's. He added (jokingly) that he did have a solid supply of whiskey and vice grips.


It could quite possibly be that way again!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Is he a dentist or oral surgeon?


Good question. I know he is at minimum an enhanced Dentist and he does a lot of surgery that other local Dentists do not do. In fact other Dentists refer patients to him for procedures like mine. He does not do any normal or routine stuff like inspections, fillings, etc. and his room is a sterile environment with IV bags stands and stainless steel trays. I will have to ask him the next time I see him.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Now I need to do a background check


Don't you risk your job/career by doing a background check on someone (if you do it at work)?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Not as long as I play by the rules. There are certain highly confidential information sources that require that you have a specific, clear and documented law enforcement purpose for accessing but the vast majority only require that you do not disseminate the information without a law enforcement purpose. So if there is a car parked in my neighborhood and I want to know who owns the car I can just run the plates. Perfectly acceptable. But if I tell another neighbor who the registered owner of the car is, then I risk being limited in my access. We also use several paid sources, mostly data miners, who can pull up 10x more info on someone than you can imagine. Every gov't document, paycheck, address, parking ticket, etc., etc. If your name appears on a gov't document they will find it. They also include every photo they can find of you, where you have lived, etc., etc. They are very good at what they do but you pay well for those services. 

I also have an associate (former Detective) who is a private investigator and is good at what he does. He can access the same info I can, he just does it through a 2nd party and off the record. It just seems to suddenly appear in his hands. I fired a Dispatcher once because I caught her running some info for him. I don't share confidential info with him and he knows I will ruin the career of anyone I find that does, but I do pass on cases that are civil in nature (that we won't touch) or reached a dead end with us but the victims or family want the case to get a second look. He makes good money off those cases and in exchange will from time to time check on someone for me.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Our group has a PA, an RN, & an ex-Army medic. We'd _love_ to have a dentist!! We always joke about having pliers & whiskey around...I pray to God it never comes to that. 

FWIW, we run background checks on all potential members...paid service, I think.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds too good to be true....I think he's a mole.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My husband pulled a bad tooth on his own while working on a gas well in the heart of VA. He cldnt get off the hill and 3 days was enough. He had a couple shots, doused the pliers in ether and set them on fire to sterilize them. He's very lucky the socket didn't get infected in the 2 days after while he was still on location.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

dixiemama said:


> My husband pulled a bad tooth on his own while working on a gas well in the heart of VA. He cldnt get off the hill and 3 days was enough. He had a couple shots, doused the pliers in ether and set them on fire to sterilize them. He's very lucky the socket didn't get infected in the 2 days after while he was still on location.


That hurts just thinkin about it! He must be one tough fella.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Carful Sentry, I know you like this guy and all but don't give it all up after the first date ok? And remember to use protection you hear? (even if that protection is in 40 cal LOL)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't just let anyone put their hands in my mouth. He had to buy me dinner first and tell me I was pretty. 

I really don't like the idea of adding anyone to my group. I believe we will all need others to survive, but I am not the trusting sort and firmly believe in the weakest link in the chain principle. But after suffering with an infected tooth and having to have it cut out I am suddenly (and painfully) aware of the benefit of having a dentist around. But dental skills alone does not get one into my group. Too bad his wife isn't an RN or something. Although her being a dentist does provide redundancy.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

He is rays, 4 punched nerves from his C4 to S1, left arm numb, low back in constant spasm, right leg numb, all without pain meds. He refuses to take them and does it all homeopathic. He's my rock.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If I were in your shoes, I'd just worry about getting to know him better. Go to the range. Go to dinner as a foursome, etc. You may find that the resume is fine but the personalities just don't come together.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will definitely socialize with him and his Mrs. It's surely possible for a former soldier / LEO and current hunter / conservative and me to not mesh personality wise, but it is somewhat unlikely. I am planning a trap shoot with the four of us in a week or so. My wife is not much a gun nut, but give her a 12 gauge and she can destroy pressed clay discs like they were going to steal her children. My wife told me that she talked about trap shooting at her last dental appointment so it seems like a good way to get together on a Saturday afternoon. They have some kinds too, so they can all get together in the back yard for some lord of the flies action.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I really don't like the idea of adding anyone to my group.


Maybe he does NOT want to be "in your group".

He probably has an underground bunker with 100 years worth of MRE's and makes my gun safe look like a toybox.

He's an oral SURGEON, he makes good coin. 
How much do you think he spends on preps each month, LOL!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife is not much a gun nut, but give her a 12 gauge and she can destroy pressed clay discs like they were going to steal her children.


 That's a good laugh!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Maybe he does NOT want to be "in your group".


Oh he will want in. My group is so exclusive and spectacular that even I am on the waiting list to get in! I need more time to get to know myself and make sure I am trustworthy before I can join. I keep demonstrating my skillset to myself, and while impressive I wonder if I shouldn't select someone more diverse. Until then all I can do is to continue to try and impress myself and show myself that I am worthy. If allowed in I am considering myself for the assistant to the group leader position. Then if I work really hard I may promote myself to leader, but we'll have to see how I do as my assistant first.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

When you have them over for dinner; check to see if his wife is in agreement with some of your conversations with him. He might be great to have in your group; but, what about his wife??? I would think, both hubby and wife need to share the same feelings and interests to be part of your group....what if she doesn't go along with any of it??? Good luck.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well at least your group will have the best smiles in the apocalypse! We have 2 pharmacists that own the stores and general riff raff and other assorted scum. Toss in 2 preachers too cause even scum need salvation. And with no tv attendance will jump!! We need a medical person though. Maybe my neice will marry a good doctor or something.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd say go for it. I haven't had a friend in 25 years other than females so I'd say lucky you.
All goes well until I tell folks that I don't drink,smoke, do drugs watch or play sports. Then I get treated like a red head leper with chicken pox. 
I refuse to misrepresent myself.
My group consists of my female partner of 12 years and her two coworker who are relocating with us to a discrete location.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sentry you know the is no way you can ever get promoted to the leader position. Your wife has that slot locked up tight!  

Helixx at least you will be able to start repopulating your area quickly. hehehehe


----------

